# Chevy 1500 Duramax



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys so I just bought a 2020 Silverado 1500 diesel and I just want to know if anyone has one and their thoughts so far.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice trk, and I really like the color. Keep us updated on the performance. At some point I will put my 05 duramax to rest and I was leaning towards the 6.2.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I've be considering getting one. Show a picture of under the hood. Curious how they are set up.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Thx guys! I'll get a couple more pics this evening when I get home. I can tell you that the mpg is almost spot on. 2 hr drive home from Houston last night with cruise set at 75 on 59S I got just under 31mpg. Pretty impressive so far. Really curious how well it tows my camper and bay boat.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A friend of mine bought one, almost 30mpgâ€™s.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Thinking of buying....*

trim and option ?....drive out price ?


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I went with the LTZ trim with everything minus the sunroof. Sticker was $59k and some change and the dealership took $15k off the truck.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Z71 package


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Cardiac Cid said:


> I went with the LTZ trim with everything minus the sunroof. Sticker was $59k and some change and the dealership took $15k off the truck.


Please excuse my ignorance, but are you saying you paid $44k for it? 4wd??


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

That is correct.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I am a medical professional and that did help with some special offer they were running.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My brother just bought a High Country loaded to the max, got a bunch of sticker as well. Said he got 29 first tank, not a bad start. Nothing but great reviews about this motor.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardiac Cid said:


> That is correct.


If that is correct no dealer should have any ......


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't know what to tell u but thats what I paid.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

I've had one about a month. I have the RST & Z71 package. I pulled my Polaris Ranger to the deer lease and got 14.7mpg. My old Nissan Titan would get about 8-9mpg pulling the same setup. I also had a Ford 5.0 for a few months that would get about 10mpg pulling it. My sister has a Ford with a 3.5 eco boost, she pulled it to her ranch and told me she got 12.All these milages are pulling the Polaris on the same trailer. Ive averaged about 25-26 mpg since I've had it. The best I have gotten over a 25 mile period is 35mpg. That's using the truck computer, all though the first 1000 miles I was checking the computer the old fashioned way (calculator). This is the first truck I've owned that the computer gives a couple of tenths lower than what I figure using a calculator. The other trucks it's been the other way around. This motor and transmission pulls really well also. It pulls better than my 2006 Chevrolet, 2017 Nissan Titan and 2015 Ford F150. I have driven my sisters truck but haven't pulled anything with it.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Man Im glad to hear it! I took the boat to the coast this past weekend and averaged 13.8 mpg. This coming weekend will be the real test when we take the camper on a 2 hr trip. As of right now I couldn't be happier. I have 627 miles on the truck and my avg is 23.4, best 50 mile avg by the computer is 25.1. So far I'm very impressed with this little duramax.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got to the campsite and I'm sold on this baby duramax! 5300 lb camper 96 miles one way driving between 65-70 mph turning 1800-2100 rpms and the avg mpg was 12.2 and the fuel gauge is still reading full. I had a 2015 f250 diesel and pulling the same camper only got about 1mpg better and when the f250 was empty I never saw 25-30mpg. If any of yall are thinking about getting one of these trucks I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My question is more torque than mpg. Did it handle the RV easily as far as sway etc? How about any hills? 
Thanks


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

So the max on the torque curve for these trucks is 460ftlb @1500rpms and I pull with a sway bar and weight distribution hitch and the truck handles my camper better than my 2015 1500 5.3L and 2017 F150 3.5L ecoboost and it wasn't even close. Now that being said you know the camper is back there unlike the 3/4 ton or 1 tons but its also a $15-20k less on the drive out price too. Again, I'm beyond impressed with this truck so far.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

As far as hills go I live on the coast and the campsite we went to is Splashway which is located in Sheridan and I wouldn't say i had any real hills on my trip. That being said I will be pulling the camper to Fredericksburg over Thanksgiving so I can give you a better update on how it handled the hillcountry then


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I need to borrow one to get the stats on pulling my 10K lbs all up Grady-White ........My 2008 LT2 5.3L Z71 has done a superb job pulling or when not .....no other could top it price/cost included ...............


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Momma's Worry said:


> I need to borrow one to get the stats on pulling my 10K lbs all up Grady-White ........My 2008 LT2 5.3L Z71 has done a superb job pulling or when not .....no other could top it price/cost included ...............


I can promise you one thing, it'll be day and night different. I had a 2008 5 trucks ago, even the newer 5.3's will be a major upgrade. My brother is loving his new 1/2 Duramax, just wish i would've been more patient and bought one myself.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Put the leveling kit on last night. Now it actually looks like a 4x4 truck. Here is a before and after pic.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SSST said:


> My brother just bought a High Country loaded to the max, got a bunch of sticker as well. Said he got 29 first tank, not a bad start. Nothing but great reviews about this motor.


Mmmm ok! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Man, the lift made a huge difference. Again, that is a nice looking trk. Who did the lift?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

hurricane matt said:


> Mmmm ok!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, he's seeing 26.5 average for the first 5k. 29 was probably wind aided. Very smooth acceleration, it'll be my next truck.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Pull transmission for timing belt / chain...come on man. LBZ still kicking will probably rust before any major mechanical issued. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

hurricane matt said:


> Pull transmission for timing belt / chain...come on man. LBZ still kicking will probably rust before any major mechanical issued.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


At what, a 200k interval? I like new technology, i had one of those LBZ's back in the day, was a good truck.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

150 I think. Yeah I'm looking at one with 230 (lbz). Current one is rusting out. My daily commuter is on its second timing belt change. Just wish they used a gear. That baby 1500 diesel looks nice but what dou you get over big block gas? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

hurricane matt said:


> 150 I think. Yeah I'm looking at one with 230 (lbz). Current one is rusting out. My daily commuter is on its second timing belt change. Just wish they used a gear. That baby 1500 diesel looks nice but what dou you get over big block gas?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Fuel mileage, low end torque. The 6.2 is going to get you 9-10 mpg less than the Duramax, and i think they are about equal in torque.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok guys here is an update. Ive put just under 3k miles on this truck and this was my last fill up numbers. Now please keep in mind I did about 75% of my driving between 55-75mph and the other 25% city driving not exceeding 45mph. Computer said my best 50 mile stretch was 27.9mpg with 566 miles driven and 22.6 gal used. By my calculations that was 25 mpg avg. This truck continues to impress and believe me if u have anything to pull under 7k lbs this truck will pull it like no other 1/2 ton on the market PERIOD! Sorry for the sideways pics.


----------



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

you mind sharing dealer? or at least PM it?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Congrats that's the first one I have ever seen without a CEL, seriously.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice ride for sure. My boat mechanic just bought and it is a nice truck. Lots of features and runs great. Sport mode impresses me and the tq is impressive. Like the level kit addition for sure..


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Still would never buy one. "Lots of features...". I'm good

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

hurricane matt said:


> Still would never buy one. "Lots of features...". I'm good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, those "Lots of features" tend to become "Less features" over time, don't they...:wink:


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

SSST said:


> Fuel mileage, low end torque. The 6.2 is going to get you 9-10 mpg less than the Duramax, and i think they are about equal in torque.


I had a 2015 6.2 and it got 9 mpg not towing anything. It did have a 6'' lift with 20's & 35's.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Davidsel47 said:


> I had a 2015 6.2 and it got 9 mpg not towing anything. It did have a 6'' lift with 20's & 35's.


Wow! I'm running 35's with 22" wheels on my Ford diesel and it's all stock. No lift and no rub. My cousin has 33.5" grapplers on his f-150 with just a leveling kit.

That's what I dislike about GM/Chevy, they sit low and they have those deep squared wheel wells that won't accommodate tires proportional to the truck. The stock tires always look too small for the truck.

Anyhow, I didn't mean to derail the topic here. What's the rear end ratio on the 1/2 ton Chevy diesel? And is it a 10 speed tranny like the new fords?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

10 speeds, not sure on the axles.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

My rear-end is the 3:73


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Davidsel47 said:


> 10 speeds, not sure on the axles.


Nice. Ford went to a 10 speed on their diesels and it really helped the mpg.



Cardiac Cid said:


> My rear-end is the 3:73


Wow, that's great mileage with that rear end. I know a lot of the F250's have gone to really small rear ends to get the mpg up. Usually the biggest is a 3:55, but a lot have the 3:31 (I think they even have a smaller one). My wife's Expedition has a 10 speed tranny with a 3:73 rear end (has the towing package) and the eco boost gas engine. It gets pretty good fuel mileage at around 19mpg around town, but nothing like your getting. That's awesome what you're getting with that rear end.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Nice. Ford went to a 10 speed on their diesels and it really helped the mpg.
> 
> Wow, thatâ€™s great mileage with that rear end. I know a lot of the F250â€™s have gone to really small rear ends to get the mpg up. Usually the biggest is a 3:55, but a lot have the 3:31 (I think they even have a smaller one). My wifeâ€™s Expedition has a 10 speed tranny with a 3:73 rear end (has the towing package) and the eco boost gas engine. It gets pretty good fuel mileage at around 19mpg around town, but nothing like your getting. Thatâ€™s awesome what youâ€™re getting with that rear end.


Alot of the newer vehicles with more gear sets in the transmissions, actually have more than one...most 2...overdrives, which is anything over the final 1:1 drive ratio. They are nice, but boy oh boy are they going to cost $$$ on a rebuild...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Wow! Iâ€™m running 35â€™s with 22â€ wheels on my Ford diesel and itâ€™s all stock. No lift and no rub. My cousin has 33.5â€ grapplers on his f-150 with just a leveling kit.
> 
> *Thatâ€™s what I dislike about GM/Chevy, they sit low* and they have those deep squared wheel wells that wonâ€™t accommodate tires proportional to the truck. The stock tires always look too small for the truck.
> 
> Anyhow, I didnâ€™t mean to derail the topic here. Whatâ€™s the rear end ratio on the 1/2 ton Chevy diesel? And is it a 10 speed tranny like the new fords?


...and if you have ever sit in one of the front seats, you will notice it's like sitting on the floor board...you can barely see over the front of the hood...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardiac Cid said:


> Put the leveling kit on last night. Now it actually looks like a 4x4 truck. Here is a before and after pic.


So did the level kit change the MPG at all? Same tires


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I kept the factory tires for now and it didn't change my mpg at all.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardiac Cid said:


> I kept the factory tires for now and it didn't change my mpg at all.


 nice... good to know


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

bwguardian said:


> ...and if you have ever sit in one of the front seats, you will notice it's like sitting on the floor board...you can barely see over the front of the hood...


I just went and test drove one and thats the first thing my wife and I said. I decided against getting one because it was so sluggish and unresponsive. Im still in love with the 3.5 ecoboost power I guess. I just ordered a tuner to see if it helps with the gas mileage and its gonna be fun to see what close to 500 hp feels like in a lite aluminum truck.


----------

